# Kleiner Webshop?



## chaostheorie (5. August 2004)

Zuerst an die Moderatoren: Bitte schmeißt meinen Beitrag nicht gleich wieder raus, ich weiß selber, dass er nicht ganz hierher gehört. Hab aber nichst besseres gefunden.... wenn es ein besseres Forum gibt, lass ich mich gerne berichtigen ;-) 

Die Frage: ich habe mich vorhin eher spontan zu einer Zusage hinreißen lassen, eine Site mitsamt Webshop zu erstellen. Ich traue mir das durchaus zu, hab schon etwas programmiert (ASP.net, Java, VB, ganz wenig php). Ist es aber nicht eher so, dass man so'nen Shop heutzutage kauft und dann implementiert? Es geht hier wohlgemertk um einen kleinen Shop, der soll zunächst genau 5 Artikel enthalten. Ein CMS für den Shopbetreiber wäre wünschenswert, ist aber keine Bedingung. Die Datenbank ist auch kein Problem, das kann ich. 

Da ich denke, dass der eine oder andere hier schon mal sowas gemacht hat, oder jemanden kennt, der sowas gemacht hat, oder..... würde ich mich über Hinweise / eine Empfehlung für einen _guten, kleinen_ Shop freuen (und evtl. mit welchen Ausgaben ich rechnen muss). Klar, Freund Google kenn ich auch, aber auf den Anbieterseiten finde ich nur lauter beste, billigste, sicherste, stabilste, usw. Shops  

Danke euch schon mal vielmals und hol mir jetzt ein kühles Blondes  

cu Anton


----------



## xxenon (5. August 2004)

http://phpay.sourceforge.net/

ohne worte...


----------

